# Genesis



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

The story
My wife and I are buying a house in the summer. I will have full command of the basement. (hoping) . I run O gauge. Currently I have a table that is 3.5' wide and 13' long. It is comprised of 2 5.5' sections with a 2' leaf. Reading Mr. Duane's thread has inspired me to start the planning process. I do not know the official dimensions of the room yet, but typical 4 bedroom colonial built in 2000's. I don't want to start too crazy, but this is a feeling of what I have and what I want to do.

1. I have a lot of Plasticville
2. I have a lot of PW accessories 
3. I have a Cab-1 and started on TMCC stuff
4. I want to incorporate fastrack with O-27
5. I was thinking about doing a 4 season layout.
6. I was thinking about adding 2 8x4 sheets of wood to my table and making a C.

This will be quite a long process (considering we don't have the house yet), but I hope for your support to help guide me through this process since this will be my first official layout. From planning, to building, to decorating, tips tricks and suggestions will be greatly appreciated. I gladly accept constructive criticism...... I work in retail, so I'm used to it. hwell:

I will be buying Anyrail to help with the process.
I am very excited to begin this journey on the forum and document it from beginning to.... well they never do end do they?
Thanks
Mark


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

I was thinking about this for inspiration


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

the Anyrail program was heaven sent for me. the trial version worked for me with a small area. I would plan in three sides and cut/paste onto paint program to see it all at one time. with a basement, I'd have sprung for the full version as a necessity. I think I had over 50 revisions before I ended up with my final plan. Gooood luuuuck with planning.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

*Thanks*

I can only imagine!
I have been thinking about this all day at work
Questions like
How am I going to mix command and conventional
How can I integrate 027 and fastrack on one layout
Oh and designing a layout with switch backs

Anybody out there have a basic plan for a horseshoe/C/U layout?
Don't laugh, but this is what I have so far


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

not sure if this will work?


----------

